# photon joke



## corinth (Feb 17, 2015)

A photon checks into a hotel and the porter asks him if he has any luggage. The photon replies: “No, I’m travelling light.”

corinth


----------



## Rocky (Feb 17, 2015)

Okay, Corinth, you started it!

Two hydrogen atoms meet. One says, "I've lost my electron." The other says, "Are you sure?" The first replies, "Yes, I'm positive."


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 17, 2015)

Scientist 1: "Did you hear that they found out that neutrinos have mass?"
Scientist 2: "Wow, I didn't even know they were Catholic!"


----------



## JohnT (Feb 17, 2015)

A neutron walks into a bar and orders a beer. He goes to pay his tab and the bartender says.. "for you, there is no charge".


----------



## richmke (Feb 17, 2015)

How many days are there in a Light Year?


----------



## JohnT (Feb 17, 2015)

richmke said:


> How many days are there in a Light Year?


 
A light year is a measure of distance, and not time.


----------



## codeman (Feb 17, 2015)

richmke said:


> How many days are there in a Light Year?



365.24 days


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 17, 2015)

richmke said:


> How many days are there in a Light Year?





JohnT said:


> A light year is a measure of distance, and not time.





codeman said:


> 365.24 days



I believe Rich knew that. That, you see, is the joke.

Like:

Two physicists were discussing the weather in Manitoba. One said it was set to get down to -40 degrees that night. The other started laughing and said "Is that Celsius or Fahrenheit?" whereupon, they both broke up laughing.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 17, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> I believe Rich knew that. That, you see, is the joke.
> 
> Like:
> 
> Two physicists were discussing the weather in Manitoba. One said it was set to get down to -40 degrees that night. The other started laughing and said "Is that Celsius or Fahrenheit?" whereupon, they both broke up laughing.


 
The real answer to this is "Yes."


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 17, 2015)

Rocky said:


> The real answer to this is "Yes."



Indeed, that is the answer I would choose!


----------



## Rocky (Feb 17, 2015)

A little piece of historical trivia. 

The most rotund knight at King Arthur's round table was Sir Cumference. He acquired his tremendous girth from too much π.


----------



## Steve_M (Feb 17, 2015)

A horse walks into a bar...

Steve


----------



## corinth (Feb 17, 2015)

...and?
Corinth


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 17, 2015)

Steve_M said:


> A horse walks into a bar...
> 
> Steve





corinth said:


> ...and?
> Corinth



And the bartender says, "Whoa, fella, why the long face?!"

I got a million of them, lemme tell ya!


----------



## corinth (Feb 17, 2015)

Don't trust atoms... they make up everything
Corinth


----------



## Rocky (Feb 20, 2015)

Roy Rogers got a new pair of boots. He had them all clean and polished and left them on the bunkhouse porch. During the night, as evidenced by paw prints in the dirt, a Cougar got to the boots and chewed them to pieces. Roy was very angry and, grabbing his 30-30 and mounting Trigger, he rode off to find and kill the offending Cougar. Later that day he returned to the bunkhouse with a dead Cougar slung over his saddle. Gabby Hayes was sitting on the porch and said, "Pardon me Roy, is that the cat 'at chewed your new shoes?"


----------

